
Manipulate data and save bandwidth in the blink of an eye - magopieri
http://blogs.rti.com/2015/11/05/rapid-data-transformations-are-moments-away/
======
magopieri
If you are interested in publish subscribe and data-centric design, have a
look to my latest blog post. It shows how to rapidly transform data, save
bandwidth and make two systems compatible with each other using DDS and the
scripting language Lua.

